# Meriwether County



## Trigabby

I got video of the first 2017 fawn on the ground on May 9th... So young it could barely walk...

And then, the first time in 6 years, found hogs on the property, which I quickly dispatched of....  

SW Meriwether county...


----------



## Longhorn 16

Buck pictures are way down for our place in Meriwether. Anyone seeing the same.


----------



## quality hunter

Not down at our club. Seeing a lot of good bucks!


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Numbers of deer and quality of bucks outstanding this year on my place near Gay!


----------



## HunterK

Neighbor next to our camp says he has a dozen or more deer in his back yard every day, claims he's seen at least 5 shooters within yards of our camp. We haven't been down much at all due to family issues with almost all of members. Looks like Saturday morning will be spectacular


----------



## AustinW26

Time to get this season started. Good luck to everyone in Meriwether. Have a good feeling about this season....


----------



## HunterK

350 pictures on the camera in a week.......


----------



## king george

What's the word??


----------



## mbl223

First afternoon hunt of the year. Lots of rubs and scrapes. Will check cameras tomorrow in the rain and come up with a plan to hunt hardwoods or plots on Sunday. At least the weather is half way cooperating this year. Good luck.


----------



## HunterK

scrapes everywhere. 934 pictures on a trail cam in two weeks! almost all during dark hours, got a big 11 and a 10 runnin around.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Tons of bucks on the move this weekend. Mornings are better


----------



## HunterK

We have several good bucks on camera at night. We have two major issues around us.
1: Crop duster buzzing us all afternoon and morning, right on the dang tree tops directly over us.
2: some new jackwagon up the road shooting ALL DAY LONG, thousands and thousands of rounds.

Anybody in the Primrose area hearing all the shooting?? We've even had a couple rounds come through camp!


----------



## buckshed

Hunt just across Flint on pike side...scrapes now cold...but bucks are breeding...shot a mature 9 pt that was traveling with a doe this morning and stayed behind her while she fed on acorns


----------



## HunterK

Totally dead now, didn't hear a single shot all day Friday or Saturday


----------



## MAGA

saw 1 doe 12-1 afternoon
killed a yote 12-2 at 745am then saw 3 does at 955am
saw nothing 12-2 afternoon hunt


----------



## Longhorn 16

Any updates guys, seen lots of really nice bucks taken recently. Secondary rut??? Hope to down this weekend.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Hunted my farm last weekend didn't see much that morning besides snow. Saturday evening saw 18 in one foodplot. Had three 3 1/2 year old bucks feeding in plot along with several mature does. Now that we've had some freezes there hammering the plots . That is if you haven't overpressured them.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Bucks are cruising. Hunted Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday. The deer sightings in the food plots are higher then they ever have been. Get out there and hunt if you can.


----------



## cramer

watched a small 8 following a lone doe around 10:30am Saturday.
He did not seem to mind me as I moved around, making noise for a better look at about 35 yards out.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Food plots have been covered with deer in the afternoon hunts for the last two weeks. Hope that holds true for this weekend.


----------



## buckshed

Well it's about that time again...have done some scouting past 2 weeks and here's what I've noticed..persimmons are plentiful with a couple trees already dopping some slightly orange fruit..muscadines seem rather plentiful and they seem larger than normal...but interestingly some are still real green...white oaks are almost poor with the occasional one that is loaded..swamp chestnut oaks look good though..with all the rain there also is plenty of browse that deer are devouring..especially pokeweed and kudzu...the water oaks are absolutely loaded..deer look extremely healthy with mos does having twin fawns.good luck everyone


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Best persimmon crop I've ever seen. Found a couple fresh rubs this past weekend.


----------



## Crakajak

SAD TO SEE!!!!!
Manchester Farm Garden & Hardware
After much consideration and prayer our family has made the decision to close after serving the area for almost 15 years. When the shopping center lost its grocery store 1 1/2 years ago we could not have imagined the loss of traffic we would face.  That, coupled with the convenience of online shopping and free shipping has dictated that now is the time to pursue other avenues,  We will be closed Wednesday and Thursday to prepare the inventory for a closing sale beginning on Friday. Feed, Seed, Fertilizers and Firearms will not be reduced at this time.  We will continue to carry inventory in these items until our customers have the opportunity to find other sources. Thank you for your loyalty and support over of the years...we have some of the best customers anyone could ever have.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Was up at the farm this weekend. Saw a lot of chasing activity for it to be this early. Deer on Acorns more than foodplots, which look awesome. Noticed 4 deer run over within a few miles of property.


----------



## HunterK

Its totally dead on our lease.....didn't hear a single shot last Sunday.


----------



## Pmt12

With the deer on acorns a lot right now and white oaks hopefully dropping soon it may more of a hardwood hunting year.  Haven’t heard much action lately around the hunting property shot wise but I’ve seen a few bucks and one was very hot on a doe.  Getting more on the camera now, I think it’s gonna speed up.  Last year I had deer all over corn all year long this year my biggest bucks were on a cam that wasn’t even on food.


----------



## HunterK

we're not seeing ANY deer and not hearing much shooting either, This is strange for our property.


----------



## mbl223

Buddy killed a nice 10 point on 11/3 right at first light. Saw a lot of young bucks chasing last weekend. Heading down this afternoon to hunt all weekend. Hopefully the big boys will be out cruising and chasing.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Supposedly our place was on fire this past weekend, (of course the second weekend I missed). Had 2 good bucks killed, one was 150"+ brute. Both chasing and one was tending a does fighting off other bucks.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Bucks are still tending does at our place.


----------



## benbishop6602

Great weekend in the woods


----------



## Washtub

What’s the action like in Meriwether? Any reports?


----------



## Pmt12

Washtub said:


> What’s the action like in Meriwether? Any reports?



I have a mix of field and hardwood property and most my deer have moved to acorns and other tree falling nuts. Getting some midday movement here and there but not as many scrapes and rubs as normal. I have a lot of bucks on camera but not many chasing does yet. Hoping to see a lot of movement in the next week or two.


----------



## Pmt12

Anybody see any bucks after does?


----------



## marcel ledbetter

The rut will be in full swing by next week. It always is on our place.


----------



## mbl223

I’m in the stand now near Stovall. Saw a 3.5 year old 9 chasing driving in. Will pull cameras tomorrow. Scrapes popping up daily. Rubs starting to pop up as well. Late October early November cold fronts will normally set the rut off over here.  We shall see.


----------



## EDH

mbl223 said:


> I’m in the stand now near Stovall. Saw a 3.5 year old 9 chasing driving in. Will pull cameras tomorrow. Scrapes popping up daily. Rubs starting to pop up as well. Late October early November cold fronts will normally set the rut off over here.  We shall see.


I saw the same thing this afternoon. A 3-1/2 year old pushing a doe around a food plot this evening. Had a small 6 pointer cruising and grunting with every step this morning. Now is the time to be in the woods. You never know when they target buck may slip up.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

They are hitting the acorns hard right now. Watched a big 10 with a doe Friday night, he was tending her so some of the does are already in heat.


----------



## HunterK

Scrapes all over the place. not much daytime movement


----------



## mbl223

Hunted Friday afternoon, Saturday, Sunday, and today. It’s really heating up. I think the first does are starting to go into heat. Had a doe get chased by this afternoon by a 3.5 year old and 6 more bucks walked their exact trail in the next hour. Before that there was a lot of cruising and checking by going bucks but no real chasing. Older bucks are starting to move during daylight according to cameras but not venturing out too far. That will change any day now.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

I have been at camp since Friday northeast of Greenville. The rut is on , the gooduns are chasing! Can’t sit in the stand without hearing and seeing it. Good luck to y’all!


----------



## buckshed

Has anybody been seeing late morning movement yet?


----------



## Pmt12

Small bucks for me so far.  No late morning chasing yet. Got some of the bigger bucks moving late evening at the moment.


----------



## buckshed

Thanks for the info


----------



## quality hunter

marcel ledbetter said:


> I have been at camp since Friday northeast of Greenville. The rut is on , the gooduns are chasing! Can’t sit in the stand without hearing and seeing it. Good luck to y’all!


I saw the same thing the past week northeast of Greenville.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Rut seemed to peak a few days earlier than normal this year . It was starting to slow down on our place by the 6th. I was seeing mature bucks locked down with does at the end of October.


----------



## mbl223

Killed a nice 8 point on Saturday 11/9 morning chasing a doe. I think it’s at the tail end if not already over. Based on cameras the majority of the active chasing was 11/4 thorough Sunday 11/10 where we are at near Stovall. Still a lot of does with yearlings that the bucks weren’t messing with, so there should be a pretty good second rut end of November beginning of December. I’m glad our food plots are coming up good, because that could be the only food source late season.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Don't tell me that . I'm not headed down until Thursday, had to help in-laws move last weekend. Praying I didn't miss it. We usually have good chasing 10th-20th on our place.

Nice buck btw!


----------



## quality hunter

I am down here this week close to Greenville the does are not being chased at all have seen 20 different does in two days nothing.


----------



## king george

Nobody has missed the rut, if you think about it you see babies being born from July to September. Get in the woods hunt when you can hunt long as you can, good luck guys!


----------



## mbl223

Hunted Friday, Saturday and Sunday near Stovall. Saw a ton of does, yearlings, and small bucks. The big boys seem to be moving a lot at night based on trail cameras. I did have a doe come by Saturday morning with 2 little bucks following her but not really chasing. Hopefully the rut round 2 gets going in the next week or two.


----------



## Longhorn 16

mbl223 said:


> Hunted Friday, Saturday and Sunday near Stovall. Saw a ton of does, yearlings, and small bucks. The big boys seem to be moving a lot at night based on trail cameras. I did have a doe come by Saturday morning with 2 little bucks following her but not really chasing. Hopefully the rut round 2 gets going in the next week or two.



Saw some big ones this weekend bumping a hot doe around in a clear cut. She had ten different bucks keeping tabs on her. It funny how the dominant buck watches the young bucks waste their energy when she not quite there.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Meriwether rut is in full swing! Good luck to all!


----------



## cramer

They seem to be moving now.
I've seen two nice bucks this week.
Almost hit another on the way home.
Good luck!


----------

